# Does this usually happen at your warehouse during weekend?



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

It's been like this for the past few weeks. I guess no one want to deliver in the weekends at my warehouse.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Man, that is like Amazon porn. Do you mind if I save this pic. For research purposes only, of course.


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Man, that is like Amazon porn. Do you mind if I save this pic. For research purposes only, of course.


Here is a finishing touch: an increase rate in a warm (~60 degrees) night. Thunderstorm stopped around 4 p.m.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm so jealous. The most I've ever seen is 2 offers at once


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes but sometimes they raise the rate to you


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

We have alot of drivers who only work weekends so less offers than during the week


----------



## KILLERST (Sep 24, 2016)

It's the opposite here...sunny weekends and no one want to drive. And this happens after they become a little desperate...


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Phoenix has had a slowdown of drivers as well, more offers that stick around a bit longer.. just increased a 3 hour shift today to $60.

I would be on it, but I am waiting for the garage door repairman to fix my door, can't get my car out 

g


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's been common here in Chicago as well, tons of weekend blocks there for the taking. Today was insanity - they packed the warehouse with cars and had more waiting, lined up around the building.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

not since they merged UCA8 with UCA1  blocks rarely just sit around over here anymore.


----------



## tooc (Apr 4, 2017)

KILLERST said:


> It's been like this for the past few weeks. I guess no one want to deliver in the weekends at my warehouse.


This can't be Prime now? Right?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

tooc said:


> This can't be Prime now? Right?


Warehouses starting with D are logistics warehouses, you can also tell by the fact it doesn't give a range of earnings


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Same here. Other gigs pay better on weekend nights.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Prime Now is in direct competition with Logistics for drivers. Prime Now gives tips so nobody wants to work for Logistics anymore. But people forget the tips pay for the fishing time for Prime Now so it's all even out. Maybe once my fingers are numbed from all the swiping, I'll switch over to Logistics.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> Same here. Other gigs pay better on weekend nights.


I've never yet had a cardboard box puke in my car, nor had my navigation choices questioned by a mouthy padded envelope. There's some worth to that.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I've never yet had a cardboard box puke in my car, nor had my navigation choices questioned by a mouthy padded envelope. There's some worth to that.


Those usually happen after 10, 11pm. Blocks are generally done by 9 for logistics at least. Rideshare is nice 5-9 because you get people going home from work and or going out but not wasted yet.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Nope, Saturdays and Sundays are real busy at my warehouse. All the moms and grandmas bring their hubbies to load the packages for them and help them deliver. It's really getting ridiculous at my warehouse. There are more old women than men and I'm not even exaggerating.


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

I can work pretty much all day on weekends here, it's competitive to get the early shifts, 9am's. Days that I can can double and triple up blocks I just have to get up early and wait for that drop of blocks. 

Friday and Saturday nights are always open, I assume most the other drivers are uber drivers and don't want to work those nights, so it's nice to almost have a garuntees if I want to work. 

I keep getting reserved offers for those late times on saturday now, I guess that's the attempt to have somebody show up and drive.


----------

